# How rare is Orange plate corral?



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

This is the picture









Is this rare one? How much they worth for 2"-3" size?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Very common ...


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

How much they worth for 2"-3" size?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Nowadays they're priced somewhere around $75 a piece.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Nowadays they're priced somewhere around $75 a piece.


wow that much!!

Big Als have the green and pink one for $39 but I found the orange one for $69. Hence I am wondering how rare is the orange ones.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

They used to be priced closer to $40 or $50 but I think the exchange rate drove them up 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Side shot from my tank live cam. New addition neon orange plate coral


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

From the picture you posted that plate looks like its receding from the sides. In my experience once that starts its only a matter of time before the entire thing dies off. Its a nice piece though hope it makes it.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Kooka said:


> From the picture you posted that plate looks like its receding from the sides. In my experience once that starts its only a matter of time before the entire thing dies off. Its a nice piece though hope it makes it.


Which post?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Kooka said:


> From the picture you posted that plate looks like its receding from the sides. In my experience once that starts its only a matter of time before the entire thing dies off.


First pic in first post. I agree, looks like a bit of tissue recession.
A good trick to know, if you're looking at a plate coral, flip it over and check the underside. If the tissue has a hole, don't buy it. Only buy plates where the tissue is continuous on the underside.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Crayon said:


> First pic in first post. I agree, looks like a bit of tissue recession.
> A good trick to know, if you're looking at a plate coral, flip it over and check the underside. If the tissue has a hole, don't buy it. Only buy plates where the tissue is continuous on the underside.


Good advice!


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. I didn't get that one.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

my orange plate coral picture update
02/14/2017


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

canadianeh said:


> Side shot from my tank live cam. New addition neon orange plate coral


Sorry to threadjack, but what product do you use for the live cam?


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

PACMAN said:


> Sorry to threadjack, but what product do you use for the live cam?


I am using Arlo Q


----------

